# Is ear plucking a must.



## KathyB (Feb 10, 2014)

Oliver is my first poodle so I still have alot to learn. Oliver's groomer loves him and her only negative is that she is having trouble plucking his ears. Does everyone have their poodle's ears plucked? Anyone not pluck and their dogs are fine? Is it always necessary?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I do pluck occasionally but VERY small amounts. I take blunt tipped scissors and trim the best I can.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

My groomer had a hard time with Cash's ear hairs because they're stubborn. I think plucking them keeps the wax low, but pulling out stubborn hairs can create ear infections.

I told her to pluck any hairs that come out easily, but to leave the stubborn ones. I also didn't want Cash to associate pain with grooming. 

Now that he's aged, the groomer says that his ear hairs come out easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Kathy b
If you,'ll go to the Search button and type in "non pluckers please", you"ll get some good answers. This is a question I asked a few weeks ago". My Spoo is 6 months ok'd and I clean her ears weekly but haven't plucked yet - hope I never have to.


----------



## KathyB (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks beaches. I think I will stop the plucking and reconsider if he has any issues.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I trim the inside of Callie's ears with blunt nose scissors. I have plucked a little, but she hates it, and the hair doesn't come out easily. After bathing I wipe them with a cotton ball soaked in an ear cleaner. So far, she has had no infections or dirty ears, so I'm not going to make a habit of plucking.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I do pluck Lucia's ears but not too often... her hair comes out very easy, I just hold on to it gently and it is out, if it doesn't come easy I don't force it. So far she had no problems and she doesn't seem to mind so I don't think it hurts her at all - she is a real baby and whines at the slightest pain. She cries when she gets the vaccination (none of my previous dogs ever cried)


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I think that it depends on the dog. Some dogs get ear infections after plucking while some get infections if you do not pluck the ears. Kennedy doesn't like his ears being plucked but I find it to be necessary with him. I do small amounts every few weeks so that there is never much to pluck out. I use ear powder and my fingers to pluck- hemostats can sometimes pinch. Maybe bring some favorite treats or peanut butter to the grooming session and see if your groomer is willing to pluck a little bit and then give a treat.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I do Luces while she is relaxed and laying down. I flip over the ear leather and grab some with my fingers. I also massage her ears and run my finger in her ear and rub so she stays relaxed and it feels good. If I get one that startles her, she may lift her head and look at me with "that look" lol. She may shake her head also, but otherwise she has no issue with it to speak of.

I would rather do it this way myself then wait to have the groomer do it and there will be a lot more hair and I am sure the groomer will not pet and massage her ears for comfort.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Every time my 2 got their ears plucked at a grooming salon, they got ear infections next day ! (Or a copule of days later.. But you know, close enough to make the connection)
Actually the only ear infections they've had were right after being groomed... (Regardless of which salon) so I decided to trim and clean the ears with a solution once a week. (I finally found an ear cleaner that doesn't hurt them. It's the "Zymox cleaner without hydrocortisone", the one with the hydrocortisone I used when they had the infection and it worked) 

We'll see... Not 100% sure if this is what's going to work best for them yet, they're still young, I'm still figuring things out for them , trial/error type thing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Luce said:


> I do Luces while she is relaxed and laying down. I flip over the ear leather and grab some with my fingers. I also massage her ears and run my finger in her ear and rub so she stays relaxed and it feels good. If I get one that startles her, she may lift her head and look at me with "that look" lol. She may shake her head also, but otherwise she has no issue with it to speak of.
> 
> I would rather do it this way myself then wait to have the groomer do it and there will be a lot more hair and I am sure the groomer will not pet and massage her ears for comfort.


Hey I pet and massage the dog's ears when I pluck!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Jamie, is that for your own dogs or are you a groomer?

I just picture the groomers grabbing and pulling to get it done fast. I don't blame them since they have to brush, bathe, clip, pluck, and grind - all for about $45! I know it takes longer then an hour since I watch them through the window clip her and that takes about an hour.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

i pluck. ted doesnt mind it and it makes his ears a lot better. he gets lots of wax.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Luce said:


> Jamie, is that for your own dogs or are you a groomer?
> 
> I just picture the groomers grabbing and pulling to get it done fast. I don't blame them since they have to brush, bathe, clip, pluck, and grind - all for about $45! I know it takes longer then an hour since I watch them through the window clip her and that takes about an hour.


I am a groomer. Grabbing and pulling is not what most good groomers are going to do. Making a dog uncomfortable can get you bit and ripping out large chunks can injure them. We charge more than $45 where I work. Some dogs do not mind ear plucking but if I can tell they are uncomfortable I will massage the ear as I pluck. It distracts them and comforts them.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

A puppy's ear hair may not come out easily the first time or two, it isn't ready. As they get older, comes out easily. I am for plucking and then cleaning the ears. Have never had a dog with good ears develop a problem and I've seen a lot of Spoos with horrible ears filled with so much gunk and hair, takes forever to clean!


----------



## Guccigrl (Apr 11, 2013)

Ouch, I think plucking would hurt. My poodle is fourteen months and I have never plucked. His ears look great but I clean them with ear wipes every other day. I would just check the ears often and clean the ears often and hopefully, you will be able to get away without plucking.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been in the shop when my groomer pluck's Bella's ears and she doesn't even squirm, yip, nothing. This is the difference between a great groomer and a quick get as many through as you can chop shop.


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

This is what I dread most about grooming my own dog. When I saw it done (30 years ago), it seemed vicious to me - very much grab and pull, and my dog was in obvious pain.

It is wonderful to know that there are other ways. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie hates to have her ears plucked. I just clip the hair in her ears as short as I can and then use a cotton ball soaked in ear cleaner to wipe them out (after each bath, its part of her "drying" routine. So far, she has never had an ear problem.


----------

